# Does ADIA pay bonuses?



## Another Expat

I'm struggling to find out, even in the age of Google!

Is anyone able to help?

Cheers.


----------



## margin_call

/SNIP/
haay guys, I am in a similar situation .. I am open to discuss on this topic. 
Please check your pm.


----------



## margin_call

margin_call said:


> haay guys, I am in a similar situation .. I am open to discuss on this topic.
> Please check your pm.



guys , ddooh..am not able to send you messages..
aahhh..i guess then it does not leave me a choice.. i paste my question here
sorry I may have to deviate from the topic of bonuses.
I am married and have a 3 year old daughter. I am not a financial analyst, more onto the quantitative and IT side of things. What do you think will be the average rents like for a 2 bedroom apartment in close to work.


----------



## xabiaxica

Ace2011 said:


> Hey.. I Would like to discuss about ADIA.. Do share you ID or PM me.. Thanks


use PM facility only please for discussing personal info - don't post or ask for e mail addresses on the forum

thanks


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> Hey.. I Would like to discuss about ADIA.. Do share you ID or PM me.. Thanks


hey..did you got the offer from them or still waiting for interview / test results?. if you have got the offer ...what do you think of the housing allowance offered. is it good enough. whatever figure i got over this forum and over google, i feel its not too good but still ok. wud like to hear your comments.


----------



## Ace2011

thegame said:


> hey..did you got the offer from them or still waiting for interview / test results?. if you have got the offer ...what do you think of the housing allowance offered. is it good enough. whatever figure i got over this forum and over google, i feel its not too good but still ok. wud like to hear your comments.


Hey.. I got an offer from them.. what about you? I think it will be difficult to find an apartment near the office premises on the Corniche with such allowance.. But that allowance will count only if you are not taking the apartment they are providing. I have seen the kind of apartment they provide (2bhk) which is pretty good for a bachelor and that too not far away from ofc.. 

Would like to know if the same option has been given to you coz I think its same for everyone


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> Hey.. I got an offer from them.. what about you? I think it will be difficult to find an apartment near the office premises on the Corniche with such allowance.. But that allowance will count only if you are not taking the apartment they are providing. I have seen the kind of apartment they provide (2bhk) which is pretty good for a bachelor and that too not far away from ofc..
> 
> Would like to know if the same option has been given to you coz I think its same for everyone


Hey...i too got an offer..i have posted the details too... i agree wid you.. the housing allowance would make sense only if we find out something cheaper though a bit far from the office.. i have heard many people share the accommodation thereby reducing the per head cost..what do u say..

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please ask/answer questions on the forum.. the forum is not for contacting people but to share information.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ace2011 said:


> We can discuss.. Not sure how to send a PM on this.. still new to this forum.. c if you can..




No... the idea of the forum is to exchange information that every one can see... the forum will be redundant if all you do is send pm,


----------



## MaidenScotland

The forum is for exchanging questions and answers that can be read by everyone.


----------



## Ace2011

thegame said:


> Hey...i too got an offer..i have posted the details too... i agree wid you.. the housing allowance would make sense only if we find out something cheaper though a bit far from the office.. i have heard many people share the accommodation thereby reducing the per head cost..what do u say..
> 
> thanks


Yes.. have seen people doing that.. are they giving you the option of taking the apartment provided by them?


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> Yes.. have seen people doing that.. are they giving you the option of taking the apartment provided by them?


yeah..the consultant informed me that i could either take their accommodation or take another one of my choice (i will need to search on my own in that case)... you have posted earlier that you have seen the apartment (2bhk) ..have you been there?... i had seen on google that the rent p.m is about 3000k for studio / 1 bhk that are around 6-8 km from ADIA office... i think if thats the current rates for a place thats 6-8 km office, then its fair since we over here travel 25km each side to our office


----------



## Ace2011

thegame said:


> yeah..the consultant informed me that i could either take their accommodation or take another one of my choice (i will need to search on my own in that case)... you have posted earlier that you have seen the apartment (2bhk) ..have you been there?... i had seen on google that the rent p.m is about 3000k for studio / 1 bhk that are around 6-8 km from ADIA office... i think if thats the current rates for a place thats 6-8 km office, then its fair since we over here travel 25km each side to our office


true.. but I have heard that public transport is not that great over there.. and cabs are generally expensive.. will have to figure it out only once we reach there.. b/w whn r you joinin? or still to give a confirmed date? and by any chance are you from Genpact?


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> true.. but I have heard that public transport is not that great over there.. and cabs are generally expensive.. will have to figure it out only once we reach there.. b/w whn r you joinin? or still to give a confirmed date? and by any chance are you from Genpact?



i did some search on google on transport...i read it on some site that the Abu Dhabi bus service price is flat AED 1 for 1 trip...u get passes for monthly 40 AED. that seems pretty reasonable. 

The bus service runs daily from 5am to midnight during the week and until 2am on the weekend. Various fares make the public transport affordable and comfortable.
Ojra bus pass (bus tickets) types and fares:
One Trip Ticket - AED 1
Day Pass – AED 3 (approx US $ 1)
Monthly Pass – AED 40 (US $ 10)
Senior Citizen – complimentary for over 60s
Special Need - complimentary

Ojra Passes are available at designated Ojra Kiosks at bus stops at Marina Mall, Al Bateen Mall, Abu Dhabi Co-op Al Mina, Abu Dhabi Mall, Al Wahda Mall and other select outlets.

i found this on one of the sites...

I have not given them any joining date as such...what about you? may i know when n where was your interview conducted n for which post.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Those prices I believe are internal of dubai. The bus to and from abu dhabi, is 20 dirhams I believe, if I remember right. One way.


----------



## thegame

Jynxgirl said:


> Those prices I believe are internal of dubai. The bus to and from abu dhabi, is 20 dirhams I believe, if I remember right. One way.


Oh..is it? but i got a map too that shows the routes in abu Dhabi for these buses...may be can i confirm by looking at the ojra site...do a google for OJRA.AE..they have got all the details.. I still assume these rates are for internal Abu Dhabi...would like to hear from you again.

Thanks


----------



## thegame

thegame said:


> Oh..is it? but i got a map too that shows the routes in abu Dhabi for these buses...may be can i confirm by looking at the ojra site...do a google for OJRA.AE..they have got all the details.. I still assume these rates are for internal Abu Dhabi...would like to hear from you again.
> 
> Thanks


i found another one for abu dhabi bus service...

The Abu Dhabi bus network - The National

can you check and confirm that this belongs to Abu Dhabi city ...Thanks


----------



## Ace2011

thegame said:


> i did some search on google on transport...i read it on some site that the Abu Dhabi bus service price is flat AED 1 for 1 trip...u get passes for monthly 40 AED. that seems pretty reasonable.
> 
> The bus service runs daily from 5am to midnight during the week and until 2am on the weekend. Various fares make the public transport affordable and comfortable.
> Ojra bus pass (bus tickets) types and fares:
> One Trip Ticket - AED 1
> Day Pass – AED 3 (approx US $ 1)
> Monthly Pass – AED 40 (US $ 10)
> Senior Citizen – complimentary for over 60s
> Special Need - complimentary
> 
> Ojra Passes are available at designated Ojra Kiosks at bus stops at Marina Mall, Al Bateen Mall, Abu Dhabi Co-op Al Mina, Abu Dhabi Mall, Al Wahda Mall and other select outlets.
> 
> i found this on one of the sites...
> 
> I have not given them any joining date as such...what about you? may i know when n where was your interview conducted n for which post.


Hey.. wish you a very Happy New Year...
Most probably I will be joinin on the 1st of March.. still have to confirm the final date.. my interview was conducted in mumbai what bout u? n for the same post as yours.. 

You got the final offer or the conditional one? have they completed your security checks? they take a lot of time for this... 
so where r u from?


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> Hey.. wish you a very Happy New Year...
> Most probably I will be joinin on the 1st of March.. still have to confirm the final date.. my interview was conducted in mumbai what bout u? n for the same post as yours..
> 
> You got the final offer or the conditional one? have they completed your security checks? they take a lot of time for this...
> so where r u from?


Wish you and all the members & guests of this wonderful forum a very Happy & Prosperous New Year!!!.

Its great that you cleared the security checks..what all things they look out for..My sec check is in WIP...one of the lady from the security firms calld me up asking for my emp id at my previous firm. also i got an email for my PAN, and father's name. Did you went through same procedures?...approximately how much time did they took?

I belong to Mumbai ..not sure if we met at the interview??? I have recd the condtional letter..what abt u...did u receive the final one?? If yes, do you see any deviation in the figures / components from the conditional one..

Also, i guess we will need to do the attestation of the documents as well...have they contacted you to start the process of attestation??.

I hav posted my details on one of the threads on this forum ...are yours similar to those.. Apologies if I am being too much poky  Waiting to hear you back.

Thanks.


----------



## margin_call

Did you meet them in mumbai or was it a video conference ?


----------



## margin_call

Could someone share more information regarding ADIA's interview process?


----------



## Ace2011

Hey.. apologies for such a late reply but was getting things in place for my joining.. I have joined this month itself.. Do let me know if you have also accepted the offer made and your proposed date of joining.. Also you can ask anything which is unclear to you regarding the joining formalities..



thegame said:


> Wish you and all the members & guests of this wonderful forum a very Happy & Prosperous New Year!!!.
> 
> Its great that you cleared the security checks..what all things they look out for..My sec check is in WIP...one of the lady from the security firms calld me up asking for my emp id at my previous firm. also i got an email for my PAN, and father's name. Did you went through same procedures?...approximately how much time did they took?
> 
> I belong to Mumbai ..not sure if we met at the interview??? I have recd the condtional letter..what abt u...did u receive the final one?? If yes, do you see any deviation in the figures / components from the conditional one..
> 
> Also, i guess we will need to do the attestation of the documents as well...have they contacted you to start the process of attestation??.
> 
> I hav posted my details on one of the threads on this forum ...are yours similar to those.. Apologies if I am being too much poky  Waiting to hear you back.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## thegame

Ace2011 said:


> Hey.. apologies for such a late reply but was getting things in place for my joining.. I have joined this month itself.. Do let me know if you have also accepted the offer made and your proposed date of joining.. Also you can ask anything which is unclear to you regarding the joining formalities..


Hey thanks for replying back. Would lke to hear ur experience so far. Did u find ur accomodation? How far is it from the office.
How was the visa process? How much time it took? I will b joining in april second week.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Another Expat said:


> Does ADIA pay bonuses?


I know this is an old post but I did not find anyone had answered the original question. I can confirm that ADIA does pay bonuses based on individual performance. For most staff bonuses are relatively low. Bonuses can be extremely generous if you are judged to have performed outstanding and have already got a very high basic salary.
The performance appraisal process is in a state of flux and payments cannot be guaranteed. I recommend you don't choose any job based on a bonus that may (or may not) be paid.


----------



## Pillsbur24

*How good is the offer?*

I recently received an offer and is thinking about it. Its for an senior investment position, but the total package offer is less than 20% increase from my US position but has a much higher bonus potential. The package offers a fairly generous allowances (i.e. housing), but the base salary is not as attractive.

Can anyone comment if it makes sense to relocate from the US to AUH based on a 20% increase from a total package perspective? The recrutier and HR people keep telling me that its cheaper to live in AUH but housing seems awfully expensive to me when compared to major cities in the States (excluding New York).


----------



## AlexDhabi

Housing is very expensive in Abu Dhabi but is covered by your housing allowance. ADIA pays a housing allowance depending on grade and marital status. I know some recently arrived staff choose to pay extra from their salary for particularly good villas. 
HR may not have told you that they pay you the different that you don't use of your housing allowance (on a monthly basis) so you have incentive to find good value for money and not get a bigger place than you need.
I disagree with your recruiter and HR about relative costs. Compared to the USA I would say everything you would spend money on is more expensive in UAE (and those I have marked with * are extremely expensive in UAE): furniture, applicances, bedding, clothing, books, shoes, drink (alcohol)*, eating out* (although there are also low budget options), gym and beach club membership (the ADIA gym is OK but family cannot use it), electronic items, flights*, hotels, cinema or other entertainment, phone (land line and cell phone), internet*, TV (cable* or satellite*). Car and petrol/gas costs are roughly the same as the US.
The only saving compated to US costs I can think of would be medical care cover which is excellent and at no cost to ADIA staff and dependents. I nearly forgot to mention if you have children the ADIA school fees allowance does not cover all costs so that will cost you more too. 
Anyway in conclusion you will easily use up that 20% increase on basic salary. I hope that helps.


----------



## Pillsbur24

*Thank you*

Thank you for the information. That is exactly what I suspected. I have already rejected the offer as I'm fairly happy at the US endowment that I work at. Although the bonus potential is higher the salary increase is just too low for me to consider. In addition, I won't have the same tax benefits as a US citizen as Europeans and Canadians. The job market in the US is also much more fluid now and I know several people getting 50% premiums to their current salary to go to new positions. I actually felt the offer was fairly disappointing given the small increase.





AlexDhabi said:


> Housing is very expensive in Abu Dhabi but is covered by your housing allowance. ADIA pays a housing allowance depending on grade and marital status. I know some recently arrived staff choose to pay extra from their salary for particularly good villas.
> HR may not have told you that they pay you the different that you don't use of your housing allowance (on a monthly basis) so you have incentive to find good value for money and not get a bigger place than you need.
> I disagree with your recruiter and HR about relative costs. Compared to the USA I would say everything you would spend money on is more expensive in UAE (and those I have marked with * are extremely expensive in UAE): furniture, applicances, bedding, clothing, books, shoes, drink (alcohol)*, eating out* (although there are also low budget options), gym and beach club membership (the ADIA gym is OK but family cannot use it), electronic items, flights*, hotels, cinema or other entertainment, phone (land line and cell phone), internet*, TV (cable* or satellite*). Car and petrol/gas costs are roughly the same as the US.
> The only saving compated to US costs I can think of would be medical care cover which is excellent and at no cost to ADIA staff and dependents. I nearly forgot to mention if you have children the ADIA school fees allowance does not cover all costs so that will cost you more too.
> Anyway in conclusion you will easily use up that 20% increase on basic salary. I hope that helps.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Negotiation is expected. If they really want you they will increase the offer, especially if you have expertise that is in short supply.


----------



## Nia2012

*Salary at ADIA*



AlexDhabi said:


> Negotiation is expected. If they really want you they will increase the offer, especially if you have expertise that is in short supply.



Hello All, While we are on the topic of ADIA, I have just gone through the first round of assessments at ADIA, for the position of an Exec/Senior Administrator. Could you please give a salary range and benefits that they would be likely to offer for this position.

I heard that housing allowance is provided for all ADIA staff. Is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## ColourfulChicken

Nia2012 said:


> Hello All, While we are on the topic of ADIA, I have just gone through the first round of assessments at ADIA, for the position of an Exec/Senior Administrator. Could you please give a salary range and benefits that they would be likely to offer for this position.
> 
> I heard that housing allowance is provided for all ADIA staff. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Nia2012,

How did it go with your assessments at ADIA? What position did you get in the end and did you have to take the numerical, verbal and personality tests for that position? Were there many others at your assessment day? What are your hours like? Do you like working for the company? Is it what you expected? And DO you get a bonus worthy of mention? 
Any info would be greatly appreciated! I am at very initial stages...telephone screening tomorrow morning to go over CV.

Thanks again!


----------

